# Mystery, Shadow, and Ashes~ ♥



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

♥The white fluffy ball of love is my baby Mystery. ^_^ aint he adorables?
♥The grey fluffball is Ashes xD he the baby of the three at not even a full year old yet. 
♥And the adorable black cat is Mystery's brother Shadow, he the tuff guy of the three ^_^

Well theres some pics... arent they cute? Shadow hates pictures xD he runs from the camera. Mystery dont care as long as we dont bother him lolz and Ashes wont stay still long enough half the time.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They are a beautiful fur family.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great looking animals. I love the paws in the air.


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

Handsome/Beautiful kittehs! 
Mystery seems to be a camera ham.
Ashes seems to be playful.
They all look so soft and cuddly. Hehe, as for Shadow, aren't black cats just the coolest?! 

I've noticed on here most people have three cats. Why do you? Just curious. I live with 3 because it seems balanced to me, can't really explain why.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Well us having 3 cats wasnt originally intended. Mystery and Shadow had belonged to a friend of mine as her outside cats. They were the only 2 left in the litter from her cat. They were full grown when i got them pretty much. I had went over to her house and Mystery took a real liking to me and i loved animals of all kinds. Well mom agreed to let me take Mystery in... and agreed to let my sister have Shadow because they grew up together and when parted too long they get upset. Mom dislikes cats... so we were never supposed to get anymore. But then it was decided my cousin would come and live with us... and wouldnt you know it he had a kitten named Ashes xD 

And man was that hard to handle. Neither Mystery nor Shadow could stand Ashes, he was too rowdy and was always attacking em. But he grew on Mystery now, and Mystery will play with him every now and then. Shadow still hates him and hisses anytime Ashes goes near. But yep. I wouldnt get rid of any of em. They all have their flaws but i love em for it ^_^ Mystery is a jealous baby when it comes to anyone near me, Shadow is a loner and will scratch if u try and pick him up without permission, and Ashes is a stubborn lil bad boy that enjoys testing u. xD even if we never expected to have 3 cats, im glad Ashes joined our family. And hope Shadow can learn to accept him eventually


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are beautiful! I saw video games in your pictures. Are you a gamer?


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

That's lovely! I had 2 for a long time and then my Naminè had a litter shortly after I rescued her, so I had to keep the only girl in the litter, especially when I noticed her fur changed every day. So cool to watch her points come in and darken from blue to chocolate! Although at one point my nerves got shot because she blended in too perfectly with the floor tiles, which were white with blue diamonds in the corners. If someone came in the room (lived in a very small house at one point) I would have to pick her up so I wasn't paranoid shed get stepped on!

It always makes me so happy when people may not necessarily "like" cats (everyone does once they get to know them!) or have allergies and still get on with them. My family loves animals so growing up I had everything. When I got with my boyfriend, he failed to tell me he was allergic (I had 2 cats at this point), because he knew I would never give my babies up for a man! Well once the cat got out of the bag ( XD ) I rushed to the store to get hypoallergenic wipes and shampoos, and his allergies slowly went away so that I don't have to anymore. 

He only gets irritated by it when he pets my tortie and then touches his eyes. I think their fur/saliva is more irritating than most.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> They are beautiful! I saw video games in your pictures. Are you a gamer?


Well the games belong to my cousin but i do like to play them with him. Idk if id be considered a gamer because im still new to alot of games. But i enjoy playing black ops with him and a few other games ive tried. I want to try a game called skyrim? All my friends play it and said i need to try it. I enjoy stuff like zelda, black ops, and grand theft auto tho. And ill give any game a shot, but i havent played enough to really be considered a gamer i dont think


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Im glad everything worked out with the allergy thing, idk what id do if i was allergic D: i wish my mom would get to like my cats. Been here 3 years now and she still cant stand them. She isnt much of an animal person. That was really nice of your boyfriend xD 

My friend had an opposite situation. It flooded one day and she had to run outside to check on her pets, and the guy she was with told her she had to choose between him and them! Said if she left to go to them they was over! Wouldnt u know she walked out that door and told him not to let the door hit him on the way out xD we both agreed that we'd never let someone force us to give up our babies. They was in our life first lolz. Thats like asking somebody to give up their kid to me. My cats have a wicked sense of humor and will purposely go near people they know have allergies to rub against them.


----------



## KittehLove (Feb 7, 2014)

I know, I would never give up my kitties unless I couldn't take care of them, which will never happen. Unfortunately where I live too many people drop their pets off on the road when they are a nuisance or their kid gets tired of them.  breaks my heart


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyrim is a very nice game, lots to do. I enjoyed it. The people that made it, Bethesda,has also the Fallout series. Pretty much my favorite so far. You mayalsowant to try Portal. It is puzzle based, so it is different and a lot of fun.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

KittehLove said:


> I know, I would never give up my kitties unless I couldn't take care of them, which will never happen. Unfortunately where I live too many people drop their pets off on the road when they are a nuisance or their kid gets tired of them.  breaks my heart


Yes same in my neighborhood. There are so many strays  if i could take them all in i would. Im terrified that one day the landlord will get tired of them and call the shelter to get them. The kittens would find homes easy i know, but the older cats? Thankfully he lives out of state and only visits once a month. I wish i could take in more cats… but we are at our pet limit.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Skyrim is a very nice game, lots to do. I enjoyed it. The people that made it, Bethesda,has also the Fallout series. Pretty much my favorite so far. You mayalsowant to try Portal. It is puzzle based, so it is different and a lot of fun.


Ive heard of portal too, it seems fun. Id like to try that as well. Ive never heard of fallout tho xD


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

There are two games I the series and one in the making. Post nuclear war US. Great story lines, open world. You can do pretty much anything you want I the game. Decisions you make alter the characters ending especially in Fallout New Vegas. Plus the music is really good, a lot of 40's and 50's songs.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ooo sounds cool. Maybe i can try it one day xD i'll add it to my list... considering my cousin is the only one in the house with a game console though then its all up to him lolz i can buy the games of course... buuut id need his permission to play. Plus any money i get usually goes towards my cats and guenea pig xD im gonna be getting a job soon though so who knows!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Update~ I had bought one of those box scratching pads from walmart for $10 awhile back and my cats love them! They come with catnip you know? Well i forgot i had it because the cats had hid it behind my sofa. Dont ask me how, theres no telling lolz. I had a small amount of catnip left and added it to the box and placed it down. And Mystery and Ashes went crazy! They had a blast xD Shadow did too after we got the other 2 off- he dont share lolz. But sadly my phone died b4 i got pics. Im gonna have to buy a new one soon. Theyve mutilated this one!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those things are pretty awesome. My cats use it all the time. If you ever see one that is round with a ball in a track and the scratching cardboard in the middle get one. My cats just love it! Another thing your cats may like are the fish pole cat toys. There is one called Da Bird that is a hit around here.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay thank you  once i get money i plan on going to petco or petsmart xD id actually like to take my cats with me but dont know how theyd all react or behave... or how to go about it. Like should i harness em. Ive never used a harness b4. Mystery would be no problem, he is sociable and loves people and grew up around dogs xD but Shadow dislikes people so may have to leave him home. And Ashes is still a kitten so i really dont know how he would react... and he has never been near dogs


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz we went outside today and it just so happens there was like 4 other neighborhood kids in our yard playing. Shadow stayed away from them and hid on the porch while Ashes watched them and allowed the older kids to pet him a little, but would run away after awhile. Mystery however went and layed right in the middle of all the kids. One of the kids ran up to him and started petting him and giving him kisses. (Mystery is very very good around kids- he grew up around them. Or i wouldnt have let the kid go near him. I warn them all away from Shadow and tell them not to push Ashes and if he rolls on his back not to touch him.) Then the kid started decorating him with flowers and he just lay there and let him. Then he got up and started walking around the yard with the kid following, he would stop and wait for the boy to catch up to him then continue walking. He walked to the end of the yard, then turned around and walked back towards the other kids and laid down to be petted and decorated all over again. It was a funny sight xD just so happens my neighbor who has two young children, one just learning to walk still, told me today when she saw it that he visits them everyday and lets the kids pet him and plays with their puppy. I knew Mystery was lenient and good around kids but it was quite a surprise to learn he purposely visits kids around the neighborhood. Shadow seemed very curious about the kids and watched them from afar but paniced if they got close so i kept them off the porch. Ashes isnt bad around them, he just loves to play aggressively so i had to watch him close for signs of play. First sign is always him flipping onto his back. Mystery just purred away while the boy was petting him and laying by him in the grass. It was so cute. 

The kids started playing frisby and it was a funny sight to see both Ashes and Mystery chase it down. My cousin kept telling them they werent dogs but they kept chasing it everytime it was thrown xD then they would bat it when they got by it and walk away to wait for it to be thrown again. Both the kids and the cats had a good day outside today. xD it was funny and cute to see. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That was a nice day for all! How sweet that they all had fun in their own way.


----------

